# Low cost caves for 3" carapace crabs?



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

I need suggestions for some low cost, preferably "no-cost", at home caves for some crabs that can grow to 3 inches in diameter on their carapace. With their legs they are about a foot long. I don't know much about hiding places for crabs so I hope you all can help me. I have some terracotta pots, but I don't know if they are big enough. What diameter would they need to be for the crabs? I plan to put cured cactus in as driftwood. I believe the cactus to be cholla, so there should be no problems once I wash it. I also have some leftover rocks that are aquarium safe that I can put in so they can build their little tunnel indentations under them. I plan to get panther crabs. They are rare, so are also expensive, and I don't want them to kill each other. I hope to get one male and two female. Any advice would be appreciated! *c/p* Thanks!


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

You could get some large PVC pipes and silicone rocks to them. I'd cut the pipes in half.

http://www.aquariumfishkeeping.com/images/diy-rock-cave.jpg


----------

